# What’s this called and where can I get it?



## ScottD (Nov 20, 2020)

hey! Can someone help me figure this router saw blade out? I try looking online but nothing even comes up.. does it have a special name? Where can I get a decent quality one? 
thanks!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Try Harbor Freight.








High Speed Steel Rotary Saw Blade Set, 6 Piece


Amazing deals on this High Speed Steel Rotary Saw Blade Set 6Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Scott.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

@ScottD, the High speed steel rotary saw blade set referenced by @boogalee are designed for high speed rotary tools such as the Dremel 3000-2/28 variable speed rotary tool. Those cutters are designed for intermediate or advanced rotary tools. They are not intended for router use.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Scott. 

This may be what you are looking for: 


Amazon.com : slitting saw blade



But it might help to know what you are trying to do. If you want to make slots with a router then something like these might be better: 


Amazon.com : slot cutting router bit


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Scott. The outfit you pictured really doesn't look like an attachment I've ever seen for a router. But as mentioned what is really needed is the purpose you would need for this blade. There are way to many safe ways to cut slots that would not include using the pictured cutter.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Here is a high speed saw with a 1/4" shank on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Circular-Cutting-Blades-Mandrel-Dremel/dp/B07SXGYF7K


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome, Scott - - - what do you want to cut with such a small saw blade ??
I got mine at Home Depot and use in my cordless drill for very soft materials.
I would never put it in anything that is higher than 1k RPM.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

ScottD said:


> hey! Can someone help me figure this router saw blade out? I try looking online but nothing even comes up.. does it have a special name? Where can I get a decent quality one?
> thanks!
> View attachment 396394


Don't put something like that in a router and use it. That has DANGER written all over it. For what ever it is that you would want to use it for there is the "Right" tool for the job. What is it you are wanting to cut?


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Scott, I have used the Amazon blades a lot with a router without any problems for years. Always in a router table never free hand


----------

